# How to take apart Gaggia Cubika



## juleshowie (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi there

I am a new member and want to ask if anyone knows how to take apart a Gaggia Cubika (the older silver style). It is suddenly venting steam from the main body as well as the steam nozzle. I'm wondering if I have somehow detached one of the suction pipes when I was checking the gasket (which also needs replacing).

Many thanks!


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

hi, 2 screws at the back of the machine and the lid lifts of. you will see where any leak comes from, if you need a seal i sell them on ebay

regards

mark


----------



## juleshowie (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks Mark for your help. Machine sorted and two coffees brewed before 11am on Saturday. Fantastic!


----------

